# 75% engineering students in Rajasthan unemployable



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 4, 2013)

75% engineering students in Rajasthan unemployable

To check the quality and standards of technical education in Rajasthan, Indian Institute of Management (IIM), Udaipur, has conducted a study, which has surprised many. A whopping 75% of the total engineering students are ‘unemployable’. 

According to the survey, the employable percentage stands at 25% students. It is not just the technical knowledge, but in a lot of other things, the students fail to impress the interviewers.

The report underlines reasons responsible for the declining quality include teacher-students ratio, rural-urban divide, gender inequity, high number of gross enrolment ratio (GER), lack of good communication skills and poor knowledge of English.

“Rajasthan being a hub of engineering colleges, it’s easy for students to grab a seat. And, society has a set mindset. Parents don’t go by their ward’s talent. They rather go by what is ‘hit’ in the neighbourhood. This is like a nightmare for the students and suppresses them,” Sangi adds.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 4, 2013)

I have few guys in my company, from Rajasthan and quite frankly, most of them are not competitive. Out of 5, 2 are doing good. Rest are just whole-life-going-to-be-a-developer guy. Not criticizing. But telling the truth based on my 3 yrs of experience with many Rajasthan guys.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 4, 2013)

True and one should understand that Degree is not everything, one should have real talent also. Now I do not get surprised any more seeing a BTech with awkward level of intelligence.


----------



## freakinghell2 (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not incompetence, our education system is messed up. and I think part of the problem is language. Most students in my college are not comfortable with English at all, yet all our books are in english.  We almost never speak english, not even at college.. so wouldn't students have problem understanding concepts written in English? Students from Hindi medium background struggle the most in my class. I can't help but think it would have been better if our education system was in our native languages.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2013)

i am too doing engineering(diploma) in mumbai but here everyone is just intrested in marks. ZERO practicle knowledge or any other general /tech knowledge rather than BOOKS which are there in syllabus.
The current systen is killing curiosity...

in these days "Education" is a process of wasting half of our life to learn how to waste remaining half of our life...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

Institutes GADHE manufacture kar rahe hain (as said by baba Ranchhodas)


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Institutes GADHE manufacture kar rahe hain (as said by baba Ranchhodas)



+10000000 to it.....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in 4th year of B.tech and out of 70 Students in my class only 5 or 6 students can do actual programming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I understand the reason...


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2013)

Indian culture is to blame???


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2013)

^^ Partially, yes. But overall have to blame the education system. And yeah, parents. They want their kids to be an engineer for pride.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Partially, yes. But overall have to blame the education system. And yeah, parents. They want their kids to be an engineer for pride.



exactly.Engineering students needs to have more practical sessions than theory as it makes most sense.also syllabus suggests books which are even older than me


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I have few guys in my company, from Rajasthan and quite frankly, most of them are not competitive. Out of 5, 2 are doing good. Rest are just *whole-life-going-to-be-a-developer guy*. Not criticizing. But telling the truth based on my 3 yrs of experience with many Rajasthan guys.



So, according to you, only incompetent people remain developers their whole life?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 5, 2013)

Ricky said:


> True and one should understand that Degree is not everything, one should have real talent also. Now I do not get surprised any more seeing a BTech with awkward level of intelligence.



This......



bikramjitkar said:


> So, according to you, only incompetent people remain developers their whole life?



I think he's pointing towards the fact that many people avoid or fail to learn new stuff and take resposibilities like that of a leader /manager. etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> So, according to you, only incompetent people remain developers their whole life?



As developers, i implied, low-level developer. I have seen some big guys working as Sr.Developer in a company and they are working in same company for 15yrs? :shocked: This is what i implied.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 7, 2013)

That's not specific to Rajasthan, its all over India. Too many Engineering Graduates coming out every year just because their parents or even sometimes the kid himself want to be an engineer not realizing its a big mistake. It's creating a huge pool of unemployed youth & who all benefits from this? The college .


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2013)

Even in UP the amount and calibre of students is pathetic all that matter for them is to just pass the exam and do not have any working knowledge. Forget about programming they can't even run a fully written program and dreams to be a part of Microsoft or Apple. Here colleges staff is not having ample knowledge so what will they teach the students. And I blame our education and reservation system for destroying our education.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> As developers, i implied, low-level developer. I have seen some big guys working as Sr.Developer in a company and they are working in same company for 15yrs? :shocked: This is what i implied.


you are confusing the term developer between a developer in a product based company to a service based company.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> As developers, i implied, low-level developer. I have seen some big guys working as Sr.Developer in a company and they are working in same company for 15yrs? :shocked: This is what i implied.



In service based companies, these "low-level" developers stick around for a long time and become Managers one day.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Well, i am not talking about the guys who become Managers, i am talking about guys who stay at lower end of the ladder.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 12, 2013)

The funniest thing is that "low scorer" B.Sc grads often have their concepts clearer than most engineers today. The entrance exams have completely failed, to be honest.....


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> The funniest thing is that "low scorer" B.Sc grads often have their concepts clearer than most engineers today. The entrance exams have completely failed, to be honest.....



Though I am not low scorer BSc. Grad but , the second part is a fact. There is this thing call passion/interest that has a lot of business with this field of study. It drives your ability to study and do R&D on the subject.

TBH , a lot of kids do engineering just for the sake of being called an engineer and the assurance of job that is being rumoured by the education system.

It's not funny though.:


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 12, 2013)

^ the bubble is burst now. just look at this year's fresher hiring across country.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> TBH , a lot of kids do engineering just for the sake of being called an engineer and the assurance of job that is being rumoured by the education system.
> 
> It's not funny though.:



this...!!!!


----------

